# Its Official, GOP is DOA



## dereckbc

Well many did not believe me, but Trump has succeeded 3 months ahead of schedule. He has destroyed the GOP and put Biliary into office. It was easy, the GOP never seen it coming or even figured it out. Repub voters fell for it Hook, Line & Sinker. Democrats proved they are much smarter. Well played Hillary and Donald.


----------



## RK3369

Unfortunately, it does appear that Mr. Trump is continuing to self destruct. I fear the outcome of this election is going to be the end of personal liberty in this country.


----------



## ifithitu

Join a winner,the Democrats!:smt1099


----------



## denner

dereckbc said:


> Well many did not believe me, but Trump has succeeded 3 months ahead of schedule. He has destroyed the GOP and put Biliary into office. It was easy, the GOP never seen it coming or even figured it out. Repub voters fell for it Hook, Line & Sinker. Democrats proved they are much smarter. Well played Hillary and Donald.


What media outlets are you following for your information? I hope you realize that most major media outlets are extemely biased towards Hillary. Has the election been held? I hope it hasn't, if so, I forgot to vote. Trump by a landslide 2016! The difference between the RNC and the DNC is the latter was illegally rigged for Hillary and the former was open to the will of the voters.

Which type of system do you prefer?


----------



## desertman

ifithitu said:


> Join a winner,the Democrats!:smt1099


Is this a joke? If not, you're outta' your freakin' mind!

I'm no fan of Trump, but I'm gonna' vote for him anyway along with the entire Republican ticket. The alternative is a pathological, congenital lying bitch and the end of our Constitutional Republic. She will appoint "justasses" to both the Supreme Court and federal judiciary that will carry out the damage long after that pathetic bitch leaves office. That is if she gets elected, and I do believe she will thanks to all of the fools that voted for Trump in the primaries. I can't believe that they didn't see this coming. But now that the damage is done we must all support Trump if we are ever going to save our Constitutional Republic.

As for the pathological, congenital lying bitch, she'll only be a one term president because of the destruction that will be left in her wake. But before we pop the champaign corks, the "justasses" that she appoints will still remain on the bench for decades to come. We can expect an open borders society, the illegal invaders will soon have the right to vote ensuring that the Democratic Party will remain in power into perpetuity. The "Heller" and "McDonald" decisions will not be overturned. However they will be neutered by subsequent court decisions upholding laws banning assault weapons, magazine bans and quite possibly semi automatic handguns in the not too distant future. In both "Heller and McDonald" the court left open the door for "reasonable" regulations. A future court packed with left wing "justasses" will rule that these restrictions are "reasonable" as long as they do not ban all guns. In particular guns that they deem suitable for hunting or sporting purposes. This in affect will ban about 90% of all guns that are now in civilian hands. Don't forget that many Liberals believe that the 2nd Amendment only applies to weapons that were available at the time the Constitution was drafted.

Obviously this will be done incrementally as each new gun control law is passed and upheld by the courts. Doing it all at once could provoke the next civil war. Doing it incrementally will insure that future generations will never miss the freedoms that they never had. Unfortunately by then the United States of America will no longer be a Constitutional Republic and will instead be a socialist dictatorship no different than many of the third world nations of today. This is the course that this nation has been headed in for the past few decades as jobs and freedoms gradually disappear. Each time there is a Democratic administration elected we take one step further towards statism and a complete socialist welfare state.

There are many Republicans whose only desire is to remain in power and will follow in the footsteps of their Democrat masters. These are the so-called "Rino's". However there are many Republican men/women who are principled individuals that are on our side. Not so for the Democrats whose politicians follow in lockstep with their party platform and leaders. I'd rather take my chances with a party that at least half their members are with us instead of a party where 100% are against us. At least we can work to change the Republican Party to be more of our liking. Unfortunately they are all we've got as a third or multi party system is not a viable option.


----------



## desertman

denner said:


> What media outlets are you following for your information? I hope you realize that most major media outlets are extemely biased towards Hillary. Has the election been held? I hope it hasn't, if so, I forgot to vote. *Trump by a landslide 2016!* The difference between the RNC and the DNC is the latter was illegally rigged for Hillary and the former was open to the will of the voters.
> 
> Which type of system do you prefer?


I pray to God "Denner", I hope you're right.

With regards to the news media CNN "*C*linton *N*ews *N*etwork", "*C*ommunist *N*ews *N*etwork". Whatever one may accurately call them have been relentless in their political bias toward Trump and the Republicans in general. Trotting out any and all "has beens" for their opinions about Trump. None of which are positive especially "Rino" Republicans. I will have to admit though Trump brought a lot of this on himself during the primaries with his derogatory remarks about his fellow candidates. It's never a good idea to burn all of your bridges. It's now coming back to bite him in the ass screwing up this election for the rest of us.


----------



## dereckbc

denner said:


> What media outlets are you following for your information? I hope you realize that most major media outlets are extemely biased towards Hillary. Has the election been held? I hope it hasn't, if so, I forgot to vote. Trump by a landslide 2016! The difference between the RNC and the DNC is the latter was illegally rigged for Hillary and the former was open to the will of the voters.
> 
> Which type of system do you prefer?


Yes they are biased for good reason, they are smarter than people voting for Trump. Heck even Democrats are supporting Trump with Money. Works better than giving it to Hillary. Every time Chump opens his mouth he looses another 10,000 votes. GOP doe snot realize they have been had and out smarted. Trump is a hard left Democrat and his pick POTUS is Hilary.

GOP party is DEAD. Just a bunch of fools. At least in the 60's everyone knew Pat Pulson was a joke and a plant for the dems. Today we have Stephen Colbert and Chump as impostors. By the time Hilary is finished in office you will have 7 Lefty Supreme Court Justices to back up the Progressive agenda. Thanks GOP, you made it all possible. If you would have put up anyone except Chump, you would have a landslide victory. To bad John Kasich and Marco Rubio would have been an awesome team and a smart move.

But Denner you are right, the voice of the people will be heard. A very loud roar supporting Hilary with a Landslide victory that will blow through Congress and Senate with majority rule.

It is over GOP, you are DOA.


----------



## RK3369

You must have gone to Colorado and bought some of that reefer they have legalized up there. Sounds like it's pretty powerful stuff for you to be coming up with mystic dreams like you did. :supz:


----------



## Backlighting

Vote for the candidate who agrees with the following:

“We still find the greedy hand of government thrusting itself into every corner and crevice of industry and grasping at the spoil of the multitude. Invention is continually exercised to furnish new pretenses for revenue and taxation. It watches prosperity as its prey and permits none to escape without a tribute.”― Thomas Paine

“There is no difference between Communism and Socialism, except in the same ultimate end: Communism proposes to enslave men by force, Socialism by the vote. It is merely the difference between murder and suicide”- Ayn Rand

“Government has three primary functions. It should provide for military defense of the nation. It should enforce contracts between individuals. It should protect citizens from crimes against themselves or their property. When government-- in pursuit of good intentions tries to rearrange the economy, legislate morality, or help special interests, the cost come in inefficiency, lack of motivation, and loss of freedom. Government should be a referee, not an active player.” -Milton Friedman


----------



## desertman

dereckbc said:


> Yes they are biased for good reason, they are smarter than people voting for Trump. Heck even Democrats are supporting Trump with Money. Works better than giving it to Hillary. Every time Chump opens his mouth he looses another 10,000 votes. GOP doe snot realize they have been had and out smarted. Trump is a hard left Democrat and his pick POTUS is Hilary.
> 
> GOP party is DEAD. Just a bunch of fools. At least in the 60's everyone knew Pat Pulson was a joke and a plant for the dems. Today we have Stephen Colbert and Chump as impostors. By the time Hilary is finished in office you will have 7 Lefty Supreme Court Justices to back up the Progressive agenda. Thanks GOP, you made it all possible. If you would have put up anyone except Chump, you would have a landslide victory. To bad John Kasich and Marco Rubio would have been an awesome team and a smart move.
> 
> But Denner you are right, the voice of the people will be heard. A very loud roar supporting Hilary with a Landslide victory that will blow through Congress and Senate with majority rule.
> 
> It is over GOP, you are DOA.


It was not the GOP who intentionally put Trump on the ticket. Anyone can run for president if they so choose. Trump decided to run as a Republican, he has the money, name recognition and wherewithal to have been able to run along with all the other 16 candidates. Since the field was so wide it was relatively easy for him to get nominated with only 35% of the vote. The other 65% split between the other candidates. He just kept on knocking them off one by one. The GOP while not pleased with his candidacy did not try any shenanigans to stop him as he won fair and square. You've got to give them credit for that.

What helped him tremendously was the discontent that many people have with the status quo. People are sick and tired of career politicians who have successfully screwed up this country for their own personal gain. Trump gained the lions share of those disaffected voters. The GOP does indeed share the blame for not fulfilling their promises to stop the "Black Militant in Chief's" agenda. In particular Obamacare and to stop the flow of illegal invaders. They've sold out their base. And their base has responded appropriately. You do have to give the GOP credit for allowing Trump to share the stage with the others as Donald Trump has never been there for Republican causes. In other word's he's a "Donny come lately" who has never paid his dues.

I wouldn't call the GOP DOA, they will come back after four years of the pathological congenital lying bitch. But by then it will be too late for Republican causes as the judiciary will be packed with Liberal activist "justasses". About all we can do then is prevent any legislation that is hostile to our beliefs from ever getting passed and litigated in the courts.

Abandoning the GOP altogether is political suicide for people who believe such as we do. There is absolutely no alternative. As I've stated many times a third or multi party system would be an absolute disaster. We have to work with what we've got and the party that most closely represents our beliefs and values in spite of some of the screwed up things that they have done.

I was always for either Cruz or Carson, but it was never to be. Trump is the nominee who I will be voting for and encourage others to do the same or forever hold our piece.


----------



## desertman

Backlighting said:


> Vote for the candidate who agrees with the following:
> 
> "We still find the greedy hand of government thrusting itself into every corner and crevice of industry and grasping at the spoil of the multitude. Invention is continually exercised to furnish new pretenses for revenue and taxation. It watches prosperity as its prey and permits none to escape without a tribute."― Thomas Paine
> 
> "There is no difference between Communism and Socialism, except in the same ultimate end: Communism proposes to enslave men by force, Socialism by the vote. It is merely the difference between murder and suicide"- Ayn Rand
> 
> "Government has three primary functions. It should provide for military defense of the nation. It should enforce contracts between individuals. It should protect citizens from crimes against themselves or their property. When government-- in pursuit of good intentions tries to rearrange the economy, legislate morality, or help special interests, the cost come in inefficiency, lack of motivation, and loss of freedom. Government should be a referee, not an active player." -Milton Friedman


Very good "Backlighting"! We are both on the same page.


----------



## AZdave

dereckbc said:


> Well many did not believe me, but Trump has succeeded 3 months ahead of schedule. He has destroyed the GOP and put Biliary into office. It was easy, the GOP never seen it coming or even figured it out. Repub voters fell for it Hook, Line & Sinker. Democrats proved they are much smarter. Well played Hillary and Donald.


Since when does winning equate to smartest? Winning can just as easily be done with foul play. That is why boxing has the no hitting below the belt rule.

And I would say the major media infomercials for the Democrats is foul play. You are only hearing one side of the story.


----------



## pic

dereckbc said:


> Yes they are biased for good reason, they are smarter than people voting for Trump. Heck even Democrats are supporting Trump with Money. Works better than giving it to Hillary. Every time Chump opens his mouth he looses another 10,000 votes. GOP doe snot realize they have been had and out smarted. Trump is a hard left Democrat and his pick POTUS is Hilary.
> 
> GOP party is DEAD. Just a bunch of fools. At least in the 60's everyone knew Pat Pulson was a joke and a plant for the dems. Today we have Stephen Colbert and Chump as impostors. By the time Hilary is finished in office you will have 7 Lefty Supreme Court Justices to back up the Progressive agenda. Thanks GOP, you made it all possible. If you would have put up anyone except Chump, you would have a landslide victory. To bad John Kasich and Marco Rubio would have been an awesome team and a smart move.
> 
> But Denner you are right, the voice of the people will be heard. A very loud roar supporting Hilary with a Landslide victory that will blow through Congress and Senate with majority rule.
> 
> It is over GOP, you are DOA.


Politics is not a good conversation especially when its aggressive.

People may may respond unkindly, e.g. You win the dumbest jackass award.

Your mouth is like a freezer, everyone stores their meat in it..

I would never intentionally say those type of comments, but somebody may.

thats why politics is like a taboo subject when your comments are so extreme


----------



## Cait43

*Nuff Said.......*


----------



## pic

I believe Trump will win. 

Americans Only wake up after a national disaster hits home. It's coming to a city near n dear , regretting that it will happen.

Its in the air and it smells rotten.


----------



## Blackhawkman

pic said:


> I believe Trump will win.
> 
> Americans Only wake up after a national disaster hits home. It's coming to a city near n dear , regretting that it will happen.
> 
> Its in the air and it smells rotten.


There are alotta voters who will vote for Trump when in the voting booth! The air IS rotten and the smell is coming from clinton! jmo


----------



## dereckbc

AZdave said:


> Since when does winning equate to smartest? Winning can just as easily be done with foul play. That is why boxing has the no hitting below the belt rule.
> 
> And I would say the major media infomercials for the Democrats is foul play. You are only hearing one side of the story.


Exactly and GOP has been played like a violin. Trump has no intention of winning, never did. He is a plant, a mole. He is there to get Hilary elected. GOP still has not figured that out yet. Don't get me wrong, I am not happy about it being a Conservative. I just cannot believe how stupid 35% of the party turned out to be. They signed their death warrant putting Trump up. Yes Dems are smarter than GOP.

Geez how gullible are Trump Voters who could possible believe a hard left Democrat can turn Conservative. Are you Trump voters that stupid? Why can't you see that Trump clearly demonstrates what the Dems claim GOP are: A bunch of white back woods hillbillies, racist, uneducated, war mongering fools who carry a bible in one hand and a gun in the other. He is painting a perfect picture. Stephen Colbert and Pat Paulson could not do a better job of making GOP look like idiots.

Every single stinking day Trump sticks his foot in his mouth deeper and deeper. That is no accident. It is intentional to demonstrate how foolish the GOP is. The joke is on you Trump voters. A Sock Puppet could have beaten Hilary.


----------



## AZdave

I'm leaving this thread, some light humor first...



> "I learned long ago, never to wrestle with a pig. You get dirty, and besides, the pig likes it." -- George Bernard Shaw





> "Never try to teach a pig to sing; it wastes your time and it annoys the pig." -- Robert Heinlien


----------



## Cait43

Also leaving this thread, but first...






​


----------



## pblanc

I don't usually discuss politics, but this election cycle has me so dumbfounded I am shaking my head in disbelief. 

I hope you are wrong, dereckbc but I fear you are right. I will vote for Trump because the alternative is too horrible to contemplate. But I cannot believe that the GOP could not front a more electable candidate to challenge Trump. Clinton has a huge unfavorable rating and a load of baggage. But every liberal in the country will vote for her because she promotes their agenda. Independents and female voters who may have voted against Clinton have been progressively alienated by Trump's bombast and stupid comments. 

I don't personally believe that Trump ran as a spoiler to put Clinton in the White House or that he was secretly funded by some vast "left wing conspiracy." I think the man is too big an egomaniac to run for POTUS with the intention of losing. In fairness, I think anyone with the ambition and drive to successfully run for POTUS these days probably has to be an egomaniac as well as a skillful liar. But in the end, I think Trump is simply unelectable given the current demographics of this country, as well as the obvious bias of the mainstream media.

Clinton should have been a relatively easy target despite the bias and demographics. How on earth did we wind up with a Republican candidate with an even bigger unfavorable rating than Hillary Clinton?


----------



## RK3369

pblanc said:


> . How on earth did we wind up with a Republican candidate with an even bigger unfavorable rating than Hillary Clinton?


Big money. Party matters not, the outcome is the same, big money rules the country and even more so now than when the middle class had decent household supporting jobs. Big money does not care about the 2A. They will always have paid armed personal security with them, and to [email protected] with the rest of us.


----------



## desertman

pblanc said:


> How on earth did we wind up with a Republican candidate with an even bigger unfavorable rating than Hillary Clinton?


He had a message that resonated with a lot of voters. The message? That career politicians have screwed up this country for far too long. Time for an outsider to come in and clean up all this mess. And you know what? I give him credit, he is absolutely right. Because of this those same career politicians are abandoning him like rats on a sinking ship. Although I'm not his #1 fan, I hope toChrist he wins as the alternative will be far worse. I will be voting for and encouraging others to vote for him you can be sure of that.

Surprise, surprise! The pathological, congenital lying bitch has been using the state department and connections to the Clinton foundation for her own personal gain. As the contents of the missing E-mails have now come to light. In other word's she has no problem selling out this country if it's to her benefit.

In addition Mateen's father has shown enthusiastic support for her candidacy by showing up at one of her rallies. Mateen's father is also an enthusiastic supporter of the Taliban. His son as you know committed the Pulse nightclub shooting. The Clinton campaigns excuse: Well he wasn't properly vetted and they didn't do a sufficient background check. This from the same campaign that is calling for more thorough back ground checks for lawful firearms sales. And the importation of tens of thousands of refugees from countries that harbor terrorists. If they can't do proper background checks or vet those who attend their rallies. How the hell will they be able to properly vet those refugees, and those who purchase legally firearms?


----------



## boatdoc173

it is all a setup like th e primaries were. They have squashed her criminal and medical record. wonder why?=set up

check out this video:


----------



## Goldwing

I haven't been posting here much for a while now. I have other things demanding my attention. 

For those who are ready to throw in the towel and let the "Pantsuit" take over in January, you deserve what you predict.

For those who still believe that this election is a foregone conclusion, I beg to differ.

I predict that there is a large load of Arkansas Broadbeam SHIT hitting the fan in the very near future.

GW


----------



## RK3369

goldwing said:


> I haven't been posting here much for a while now. I have other things demanding my attention.
> 
> For those who are ready to throw in the towel and let the "Pantsuit" take over in January, you deserve what you predict.
> 
> For those who still believe that this election is a foregone conclusion, I beg to differ.
> 
> I predict that there is a large load of Arkansas Broadbeam SHIT hitting the fan in the very near future.
> 
> GW


I hope you are right.


----------



## Goldwing

I don't like beating a dead horse, but this one is trying to get up on all fours.

Has anyone heard about the 27 year old DNC worker who was murdered last month on the streets of D.C? His name is Seth Rich and he was shot in the back several times in what the police called an attempted robbery. The "robbers" forgot to take anything.

Julian Assange the head of Wikileaks coincidentally put up a $20,000 reward for info that leads to the killer(s). When asked about it he stated that the safety of his informants was very important. Which by extension leads us back to PANTSUIT and her EMAILS which Assange is at least partially responsible for leaking.

There is a lot more dirt on the Narcissistic sociopath coming soon.

GW


----------



## RK3369

saw a bit on ABC (of all the networks, as Pro Hillary as they are) this morning talking about the murder. Something smells fishy about a lot of what they were talking about. Apparently a lot of questions about "pay to play" stuff that was going on in the Clinton Foundation when she was the SOS. Also read another news article this morning about the FBI having an ongoing investigation about this, unrelated to the emails investigation. Could be interesting. Either she is exposed before the election an loses because absolutely nobody trusts her, or she gets impeached after a couple years in office, because it will likely require criminal charges, etc from the FBI and that will take a long time. If she is kept preoccupied, maybe she won't go after our guns so furiously. Either way, imo, she's definitely a criminal and eventually it will all come out. Hope she goes to the big house, and not the country club they sent Theresa Guidice to.


----------



## desertman

dereckbc said:


> Exactly and GOP has been played like a violin. Trump has no intention of winning, never did. He is a plant, a mole. He is there to get Hilary elected. GOP still has not figured that out yet. Don't get me wrong, I am not happy about it being a Conservative. I just cannot believe how stupid 35% of the party turned out to be. They signed their death warrant putting Trump up. Yes Dems are smarter than GOP.
> 
> Geez how gullible are Trump Voters who could possible believe a hard left Democrat can turn Conservative. Are you Trump voters that stupid? Why can't you see that Trump clearly demonstrates what the Dems claim GOP are: A bunch of white back woods hillbillies, racist, uneducated, war mongering fools who carry a bible in one hand and a gun in the other. He is painting a perfect picture. Stephen Colbert and Pat Paulson could not do a better job of making GOP look like idiots.
> 
> Every single stinking day Trump sticks his foot in his mouth deeper and deeper. That is no accident. It is intentional to demonstrate how foolish the GOP is. The joke is on you Trump voters. A Sock Puppet could have beaten Hilary.


I explained it in my previous post:


> It was not the GOP who intentionally put Trump on the ticket. Anyone can run for president if they so choose. Trump decided to run as a Republican, he has the money, name recognition and wherewithal to have been able to run along with all the other 16 candidates. Since the field was so wide it was relatively easy for him to get nominated with only 35% of the vote. The other 65% split between the other candidates. He just kept on knocking them off one by one. *The GOP while not pleased with his candidacy did not try any shenanigans* to stop him as he won fair and square. You've got to give them credit for that.


Other than the GOP being played like a violin. They really had no choice but to accept his candidacy, other than that your post is spot on! Regardless we still have to vote for Trump.


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> saw a bit on ABC (of all the networks, as Pro Hillary as they are) this morning talking about the murder. Something smells fishy about a lot of what they were talking about. Apparently a lot of questions about "pay to play" stuff that was going on in the Clinton Foundation when she was the SOS. Also read another news article this morning about the FBI having an ongoing investigation about this, unrelated to the emails investigation. Could be interesting. Either she is exposed before the election an loses because absolutely nobody trusts her, or she gets impeached after a couple years in office, because it will likely require criminal charges, etc from the FBI and that will take a long time. If she is kept preoccupied, maybe she won't go after our guns so furiously. Either way, imo, she's definitely a criminal and eventually it will all come out. Hope she goes to the big house, and not the country club they sent Theresa Guidice to.


Yes there is hope after all! All may not be lost. Trump is beginning to sound more presidential. I listened to his speech to the National Association of Home Builders. On economic and national security matters he indeed knows what he is talking about. Hopefully he will appeal to those in the rust belt states. If so he may be able to pull this off. I'm starting to really like this guy. I'm more enthusiastic about voting for him especially after watching all the biased non stop Trump bashing from the likes of CNN. If CNN and by and large the national news media are against him, I'm all for him. What better way to stick it to those lying ruthless swines who are pretending to be journalists.

One other thing Trump is considering having John Bolton serve as Secretary of State. That alone is worth casting a vote for him.


----------



## RK3369

desertman said:


> One other thing Trump is considering having John Bolton serve as Secretary of State. That alone is worth casting a vote for him.


Good choice. I think Bolton is a pretty straight shooter.


----------



## Goldwing

John Bolton is so much better than the horse faced traitor that he will be replacing, (That would be John Kerry for you Arkansans):goofy:

Pantsuit probably has health issues that will disqualify her for POTUS. Remember when she disappeared for over a month just after Benghazi was being shown the light of day? The clumsy sow fell down and hit her head hard enough to cause a serious blood clot in that thick melon head. Word is she is on blood thinners for the foreseeable future. Last week they published photos of her being hauled up a short flight of stairs by her body guards. This contest ain't over by a damn sight.

GW


----------



## desertman

goldwing said:


> John Bolton is so much better than the horse faced traitor that he will be replacing, (That would be John Kerry for you Arkansans):goofy:
> 
> Pantsuit probably has health issues that will disqualify her for POTUS. Remember when she disappeared for over a month just after Benghazi was being shown the light of day? The clumsy sow fell down and hit her head hard enough to cause a serious blood clot in that thick melon head. Word is she is on blood thinners for the foreseeable future. Last week they published photos of her being hauled up a short flight of stairs by her body guards. This contest ain't over by a damn sight.
> 
> GW


We'd better be careful what we wish for. Should the pathological, congenital lying bitch be disqualified due to medical issues or corruption charges we then get stuck with Kaine. Kaine is just as bad on 2nd Amendment issues and does not carry the same baggage as the lying bitch and is probably more electable. To quote William Bendix: "What a revolting development this is". I'd kinda' like to see the bitch stay in as she stands the best chance of being defeated.

Indeed "can I get me a huntin' license" Kerry is a loathsome swine and a traitor. That sanctimonious, elitist pig belongs in a stockade. How anyone like that can become Secretary of State is beyond me?


----------



## dereckbc

pblanc said:


> I don't usually discuss politics, but this election cycle has me so dumbfounded I am shaking my head in disbelief.


I understand and I am as perplexed as yourself. Not at all happy with it. You will have to go to the polls, hold your nose, and pick between the lesser of two evils. Trump is a disaster. The part I cannot believe is the GOP party left me.

Granted the field was to large, which the GOP should have never allowed. The best we can do is put up Trump? There were a lot of candidates that had no biz running including Trump, but there was at least 3 Candidates, maybe 4 that would have been an easy win. My gawd a ticket of Kaisick/Rubio or if you prefer Rubio/Kaisick would have cruised to the WH


----------



## RK3369

You know, it really doesn't matter anyhow. We don't elect the President, the Electoral College does. So however the current majority of the pledged electors is, that's going to be the outcome. I hate to throw in the towel but the "voting public" doesn't count in this race. Maybe in state and local elections and in Congressional elections, but not in this one. Find out how the current electoral college counts are and you will have the election figured out. 
make your electoral picks on this map:
Latest Consensus Pundit Map Puts Clinton Over 270 Electoral Votes


----------



## pic

I Still believe Trump will win. :smt1099


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> I Still believe Trump will win. :smt1099


He's been giving some pretty great speeches lately. And I mean great. He seems to be staying on message. Probably due to the direction of Kellyanne Conway and Stephen Bannon. The pathological, congenital lying bitch will now have to testify under oath about the 33,000 missing e-mails. All she has to do is lie under oath which she probably will and be subjected to perjury charges and she may be finished after all. We can only thank the Lord for small favors. All may not be lost. Regardless of what happens we all must go out and vote for Trump and every other Republican up and down the ticket.

I've noticed how the left wing media has been trying to convince us that the pathological, congenital lying bitch is not out to abolish the 2nd Amendment and take our guns. This to me is a growing sign of desperation thinking that she can get at least some of us to go along with that lie as she may very well need every vote that she can get. Let's not give her any. I'd vote for a stinking pile of horse shit before I'd vote for her or any other Democrat for that matter.


----------



## RK3369

desertman said:


> I'd vote for a stinking pile of horse shit before I'd vote for her or any other Democrat for that matter.


My thoughts exactly. I'd vote for Hitler before I'd vote for her, and I'd never vote for Hitler.


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'd vote for Hitler before I'd vote for her, and I'd never vote for Hitler.


How 'bout Eva Braun? They kinda' look alike.


----------



## Goldwing

Sorry guys I've been absent for a few weeks. In lieu of "I told you so" I will ask that you refer to post # 31:smt023:smt023:smt023

GW


----------



## pic

dereckbc said:


> I understand and I am as perplexed as yourself. Not at all happy with it. You will have to go to the polls, hold your nose, and pick between the lesser of two evils. Trump is a disaster. The part I cannot believe is the GOP party left me.
> 
> Granted the field was to large, which the GOP should have never allowed. The best we can do is put up Trump? There were a lot of candidates that had no biz running including Trump, but there was at least 3 Candidates, maybe 4 that would have been an easy win. My gawd a ticket of Kaisick/Rubio or if you prefer Rubio/Kaisick would have cruised to the WH


I commend Trump for exposing the crap, no matter what their affiliation . Trump by a landslide. He may be one of the greatest presidents of all time

:boxing:


----------



## MuleDeer

The GOP was co-opted by neoconservatives. Neocons like Romney, Bush, Cheney, Rove, Kruathammer, Fox News, et al are destroying America. They darn near killed it. Donald Trump, who has the most conservative platform of any presidential candidate in our modern era, has resuscitated the GOP. 

I had predicted that Trump would open a huge gap after the first debate that Hillary would never close. It appears he's already opened that gap.

Not one other Republican primary candidate could have whipped Hillary. In contrast, he had the election in the bag the day he announced. 

Trump has never come close to self-destructing. That was media propaganda. 

Trump is going to win...unless voter fraud prevails. 

Donald J. Trump is an authentic conservative.


----------



## dereckbc

GOP This Is The End. You committed suicide.

Biliary and Chump played you like a fiddle. The GOP is dead and gone for good. Perhaps it is for the best. World is better of with less stupid people on it. GOP you still do not realize Chump plated you to get Biliary elected. It is the scam of the century and you stupid GOP voters fell for it. There is not a dang thing you can do now to stop it. GOP is DOA


----------



## Goldwing

dereckbc said:


> GOP This Is The End. You committed suicide.
> 
> Biliary and Chump played you like a fiddle. The GOP is dead and gone for good. Perhaps it is for the best. World is better of with less stupid people on it. GOP you still do not realize Chump plated you to get Biliary elected. It is the scam of the century and you stupid GOP voters fell for it. There is not a dang thing you can do now to stop it. GOP is DOA


If you think that Trump is on Hil*LIAR*ys side, you are a special kind of stupid. So are you going to stay home and pout on election day? Maybe vote for the independent candidate in protest? Why do you want people to believe your asinine conspiracy theory?

At this point the only hope is for every one of us to go vote for Trump regardless of how we feel about it. If Hil*LIAR*ygets in, I believe that this country will never recover.

GW


----------



## RK3369

goldwing said:


> At this point the only hope is for every one of us to go vote for Trump regardless of how we feel about it. If Hil*LIAR*ygets in, I believe that this country will never recover.
> 
> GW


couldn't agree more. It will be the end of individual liberty if she is elected.


----------



## dereckbc

goldwing said:


> If you think that Trump is on Hil*LIAR*ys side, you are a special kind of stupid.


No that honor goes to Trump Supporters. Trump and Hilliary destroyed the GOP together and Trump Supporters are to stupid to realize it.

Hiulliary is the next POTUS and not a dang thing you can do to change it. It was over at the GOP Convention. Trump supporters put Hilary in office. That was the plan. Anyone but Trump could have beat Hiliary, even a Shadow Puppet could have beat Hilary and you idiots put up Trump.

Its over, you lost, and now have pay the consequences for your ignorance. Me I retired and moved to paradise.

Get educated.


----------



## dereckbc

RK3369 said:


> couldn't agree more. It will be the end of individual liberty if she is elected.


It is already over. It will be a Landslide victory for Hilary. Trump made it happen. He got what he wanted, destroyed the GOP. This cycle Dems will take the Whitehouse and next election in 2 years wil take the House and Senate. Hilary will bring liberal Justices into the Supreme Court that will dictate a Liberal Policy for the next 25 years. All made possible by Trump and Trump Supporters.

Face it the GOP was outsmarted, and will destroy the party.


----------



## desertman

dereckbc said:


> It is already over. It will be a Landslide victory for Hilary. Trump made it happen. He got what he wanted, destroyed the GOP. This cycle Dems will take the Whitehouse and next election in 2 years wil take the House and Senate. Hilary will bring liberal Justices into the Supreme Court that will dictate a Liberal Policy for the next 25 years. All made possible by Trump and Trump Supporters.
> 
> Face it the GOP was outsmarted, and will destroy the party.


There is some degree of truth in what you say. Whether the criminal pathological lying bitch becomes president no one really knows for sure. As for Trump he was my last choice. His behavior during the primaries was reprehensible which has now come home to kick him in the ass. He burned way too many bridges to those that he would later need for support.

Trump's greatest appeal is to those who are fed up with the status quo and career politicians. And there are a hell of a lot of us. The left wing media during the Republican primaries caught on to this along with all of the excitement at the Trump rallies. Trump out of all the other 16 Republican contenders was the only candidate that the pathological congenital lying bitch could defeat. The media fanned the flames of his candidacy which allowed Trump to capture about 35% of all the Republican vote with the other 65% being split between the other contenders. However that was enough support to carry him through to the nomination. Trump never had any core political principles to begin with and once supported causes and politicians that most Republicans were diametrically opposed to. *None of this matters now, he is our nominee, and we must go out and vote for him.* There is no other choice. As unpredictable as he is, we know exactly what the criminal pathological lying bitch will attempt to do if elected.

Whether he intentionally set out to destroy the GOP is certainly debatable. I don't think that even he thought he would get as far as he did. Let alone secure the nomination. I don't for a minute think that the GOP is dead especially after four years of a criminal pathological lying bitch. And 8 years of a black militant. That is if she gets elected. 2018 does not look good for the Democrats especially in the senate when there will be around 25 of their seats up for grabs. Who the hell are they going to blame for all of the problems when they've held the "outhouse" for 12 years.

It's just a God damn shame that we're stuck with a criminal pathological lying bitch and a carnival barker as the two parties choice for the highest office in the land. Just goes to show how really screwed up this country is to allow this to happen.

Trump to his credit and despite all of his wealth comes across as someone who the average person could sit down and shoot the shit with. He seems to have empathy and respect for the common working person. While the criminal pathological congenital lying bitch comes across as a cold calculating fiend who's always up to something. The ease of which the lies come rolling out of her mouth is astounding.


----------



## Blackhawkman

ifithitu said:


> Join a winner,the Democrats!:smt1099


This is a joke? I hope your smarter than you post! The GOP and the Dem's are one and the same. Neither cares about America or fellow Americans. Their friends and relatives play in the NFL! Any vote for Hitlery will mean doom for us all. The GOP'ers who don't like Trump will vote for him because they don't want clinton as prezdent. It would 4 more years like the idiot we have now, also goodbye to the 2nd Amendment & our guns. Immigration will run wild with "open borders". Ask folks in the UK or EU how they like immigration and open borders. jmho


----------



## denner

dereckbc said:


> Democrats proved they are much smarter.


The only thing the democratic party has proved to me is how unbelievably corrupt they are. Hillary, along with many in the DNC need to be sent to prison.


----------



## AZdave

Well wiki-leaks has shown us we have a corrupt media.
The only poll that counts is on Nov. 8th this year.
Go vote!
Followed by the real election.


----------



## Cait43

dereckbc said:


> Its over, you lost, and now have pay the consequences for your ignorance. Me I retired and moved to paradise.
> 
> Get educated.


Here is a tad of education....... If as you say Hillary has the presidential election all wrapped up you will still be retired but you will no longer be in paradise...... If she is elected no state will be even close to paradise when she is down...


----------



## Cait43

Blackhawkman said:


> This is a joke? I hope your smarter than you post! The GOP and the Dem's are one and the same. Neither cares about America or fellow Americans. Their friends and relatives play in the NFL! Any vote for Hitlery will mean doom for us all. The GOP'ers who don't like Trump will vote for him because they don't want clinton as prezdent. It would 4 more years like the idiot we have now, also goodbye to the 2nd Amendment & our guns. Immigration will run wild with "open borders". Ask folks in the UK or EU how they like immigration and open borders. jmho


----------



## RK3369

Cait43 said:


>


How true


----------



## Goldwing

dereckbc said:


> It is already over. It will be a Landslide victory for Hilary. Trump made it happen. He got what he wanted, destroyed the GOP. This cycle Dems will take the Whitehouse and next election in 2 years wil take the House and Senate. Hilary will bring liberal Justices into the Supreme Court that will dictate a Liberal Policy for the next 25 years. All made possible by Trump and Trump Supporters.
> 
> Face it the GOP was outsmarted, and will destroy the party.


How's your theory looking now DERECKBC? Let us know how this is going to all shake out.

GW


----------



## Goldwing

I love it when good triumphs over suck ass losers. dereckbc, have a big bite of crow. GLOAT!

GW


----------



## denner

goldwing said:


> I love it when good triumphs over suck ass losers. dereckbc, have a big bite of crow. GLOAT!
> 
> GW


Yes, what goldwing said. Something else to ponder: not since 1924 has a Republican president stepped into the White house with majority's in both the house and senate.

A royal a#$ whoppin. Your guns are safe for now. Thank God and God bless America.:smt1099


----------



## Cait43

The great state of Wisconsin sent Trump over the top.......... :smt1099


----------



## Cait43

Funny thing, the mortician is embalming the democratic party............ Guess DERECKBC got it wrong....... Oh well.....


----------



## Babbalou1956

Looks like we'll still have our 2nd amendment for at least 4 more years. Happy shooting! :smt1099


----------



## denner

Cait43 said:


> The great state of Wisconsin sent Trump over the top.......... :smt1099


Sure enough!


----------



## desertman

Babbalou1956 said:


> Looks like we'll still have our 2nd amendment for at least 4 more years. Happy shooting! :smt1099


With a Conservative Supreme Court and originalist justices it will be a lot longer than that.


----------



## RK3369

Gotta love it. Anything but Hillary really came true. Now to stack the court so that we can all breathe a little easier about the Bloombergs and other anti gun forces.


----------



## pic

To my California brother in-law ,,, chew on this,,lol..

Kept telling me all year,,MADAM PRESIDENT,, I'm so loving it now,, funny thing he won't respond to my text message .


----------



## SouthernBoy

pic said:


> To my California brother in-law ,,, chew on this,,lol..
> 
> Kept telling me all year,,MADAM PRESIDENT,, I'm so loving it now,, funny thing he won't respond to my text message .


Wonder why.

In two weeks, I'm going to meet with some family members in the Wilmington, NC area. One set, by extended marriage, is coming up from Florida and he and his wife are virulently flaming lefties. Should be a fun couple of days.


----------



## SouthernBoy

dereckbc said:


> Well many did not believe me, but Trump has succeeded 3 months ahead of schedule. He has destroyed the GOP and put Biliary into office. It was easy, the GOP never seen it coming or even figured it out. Repub voters fell for it Hook, Line & Sinker. Democrats proved they are much smarter. Well played Hillary and Donald.


How's that all working out for ya' now? I'm not one to trample on someone's picnic but you kinda opened yourself up a bit on this one. I do sincerely hope you are happy with the outcome of the election and will support and look forward to this new administration. And I also hope that Trump and the congress will dismantle much of what Obama wrought upon us.

Anyway, it's done and my guess is the man is going to surprise a lot of pundits and do quite well. He's had one heck of a lot of experience in positions of executive power so he does bring that to the white house. Time will tell how it airs itself and how he can manage. My guess is that he will surprise a lot of people and do much better than most thought him capable of doing.


----------



## Goldwing

Dereckbc last posted on 10/24/16 at 12:56 pm. I think he is a closet LIBBIE and ashamed to post since he posted about how stupid we all are. That seems to be the way with that type, gorilla mouth and a parakeet ass to back up their words.

GW


----------



## RK3369

I bet Hillary still can't believe the outcome. lol, how glad I am she is NOT our next POTUS.


----------



## paratrooper

It was funny, reading this thread start to end. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman

goldwing said:


> Dereckbc last posted on 10/24/16 at 12:56 pm. *I think he is a closet LIBBIE and ashamed to post since he posted about how stupid we all are.* That seems to be the way with that type, gorilla mouth and a parakeet ass to back up their words.
> 
> GW


Oh I don't know about that? I think that "Dereckbc" was more disgusted that the GOP had nominated someone like Trump. Trump was once a Democrat and contributed to Democratic causes and politicians such as Chuck Schumer. He once supported gun control legislation in NYC and favored an assault weapons ban. He never really had any core political beliefs to begin with. I didn't for the life of me think that Trump could ever win either. Especially with some of the comments and charges that he made against some of his opponents in the primaries. Associating Ted Cruz' father with Lee Harvey Oswald, getting his facts from the National Enquirer, insulting Carly Fiorina's face. Things like that. Then there was his Fifth Avenue quote where he said he could stand there and shoot people and people would still be stupid enough to follow him. Although he didn't actually say "stupid", what else could a statement such as that imply? Did anyone take him seriously when he said he's going to build a wall and make Mexico pay for it? Only congress can appropriate the funds for that. Good luck trying to get reimbursed from Mexico.

Then you had the national news media doing everything in their power to elevate the criminal pathological lying bitch. While simultaneously doing everything in their power to destroy Trump once he secured the nomination. Against all of those odds. Can any one of us honestly say that we seriously thought Trump could win? I too thought that there was a great possibility that Trump would drag down the entire GOP with him. Thus destroying our Constitutional Republic once and for all for generations to come had there been a Democrat controlled senate and the possibility of losing congress. I was one who believed that the media built up Trump for the nomination knowing that he stood the best chance of losing to the criminal pathological lying bitch.

Trump was not my first choice, but I voted for him once he secured the nomination as I could not and will not ever vote for a Democrat no matter who they nominate for any office. Staying home and voting for a third party candidate was not an option.

*We can all thank God that none of this came to pass and that those of us who thought that Trump could never win were wrong.* The most important issue at least to me is who sits on the Supreme Court as they will be there long after a president leaves office. With Trump as president and the Republicans controlling both houses we can rest assured for at least a generation to come. How long our Constitutional Republic can survive after that is anyone's guess? Every time that there is a Democratic administration this nation takes one more step towards a totalitarian socialist state. With demographical changes and the influx of tens of millions of illegal invaders, unfortunately there will be more Democratic administrations in the future.


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> Oh I don't know about that? I think that "Dereckbc" was more disgusted that the GOP had nominated someone like Trump. Trump was once a Democrat and contributed to Democratic causes and politicians such as Chuck Schumer. He once supported gun control legislation in NYC and favored an assault weapons ban. He never really had any core political beliefs to begin with. I didn't for the life of me think that Trump could ever win either. Especially with some of the comments and charges that he made against some of his opponents in the primaries. Associating Ted Cruz' father with Lee Harvey Oswald, getting his facts from the National Enquirer, insulting Carly Fiorina's face. Things like that. Then there was his Fifth Avenue quote where he said he could stand there and shoot people and people would still be stupid enough to follow him. Although he didn't actually say "stupid", what else could a statement such as that imply? Did anyone take him seriously when he said he's going to build a wall and make Mexico pay for it? Only congress can appropriate the funds for that. Good luck trying to get reimbursed from Mexico.
> 
> Then you had the national news media doing everything in their power to elevate the criminal pathological lying bitch. While simultaneously doing everything in their power to destroy Trump once he secured the nomination. Against all of those odds. Can any one of us honestly say that we seriously thought Trump could win? I too thought that there was a great possibility that Trump would drag down the entire GOP with him. Thus destroying our Constitutional Republic once and for all for generations to come had there been a Democrat controlled senate and the possibility of losing congress. I was one who believed that the media built up Trump for the nomination knowing that he stood the best chance of losing to the criminal pathological lying bitch.
> 
> Trump was not my first choice, but I voted for him once he secured the nomination as I could not and will not ever vote for a Democrat no matter who they nominate for any office. Staying home and voting for a third party candidate was not an option.
> 
> *We can all thank God that none of this came to pass and that those of us who thought that Trump could never win were wrong.* The most important issue at least to me is who sits on the Supreme Court as they will be there long after a president leaves office. With Trump as president and the Republicans controlling both houses we can rest assured for at least a generation to come. How long our Constitutional Republic can survive after that is anyone's guess? Every time that there is a Democratic administration this nation takes one more step towards a totalitarian socialist state. With demographical changes and the influx of tens of millions of illegal invaders, unfortunately there will be more Democratic administrations in the future.


I did, lol..

And I still believe Trump will be one of our best. The "Best" is gonna take some time yet to prove..

(singing) I'm so happy, I'm so happy, fa lalalala, ding dong the wicked witch is gone.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> I bet Hillary still can't believe the outcome. lol, how glad I am she is NOT our next POTUS.


Yes sir on that quote,,,BTW, Your old stomping grounds in Syracuse is getting pounded with SNOW

http://www.syracuse.com/living/inde...cny_show_us_how_much_snow_you_got_photos.html


----------



## pic

pic said:


> I did, lol..
> 
> And I still believe Trump will be one of our best. The "Best" is gonna take some time yet to prove..
> 
> (singing) I'm so happy, I'm so happy, fa lalalala, ding dong the wicked witch is gone.


DES, to be totally honest, the only time I thought Trump would lose is the day of the election.

it was 630 pm est. the news media had Hillary winning in every swing state , could've been earlier numbers because the polls were all still open.
Trump needed every swing state to win, and I think plus some. I figured at least one or two of the polls had to be accurate. As proven in all the primaries..
I started receiving text messages from some liberal friends that TRUMP WAS ALL DONE.
I went upstairs to watch the election ,, plus I was turning the channel to watch some other shows.
Around approximately 8 pm I started getting phone texts again,, from other friends. GO TRUMP GO.
I STARTED TO TURN THE CHANNEL BACK TO THE ELECTION AND TO MY SURPRISE,,,THERE WAS HOPE,,LOL.
I stayed up until TRUMP CAME OUTTO GIVE HIS Great little speech.


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> DES, to be totally honest, the only time I thought Trump would lose is the day of the election.
> 
> it was 630 pm est. the news media had Hillary winning in every swing state , could've been earlier numbers because the polls were all still open.
> Trump needed every swing state to win, and I think plus some. I figured at least one or two of the polls had to be accurate. As proven in all the primaries..
> I started receiving text messages from some liberal friends that TRUMP WAS ALL DONE.
> I went upstairs to watch the election ,, plus I was turning the channel to watch some other shows.
> Around approximately 8 pm I started getting phone texts again,, from other friends. GO TRUMP GO.
> I STARTED TO TURN THE CHANNEL BACK TO THE ELECTION AND TO MY SURPRISE,,,THERE WAS HOPE,,LOL.
> I stayed up until TRUMP CAME OUTTO GIVE HIS Great little speech.


I thought that he was never going to win, that is up until they called Wisconsin and seeing all the long faces on members of the media. Then I knew it was over for the congenital lying bitch. We, however stayed up for the whole thing waiting for them to call Pennsylvania. Pennsylvania was the icing on the cake. Except the son's of bitches in the news media dragged that one out. Even when they knew it was over and there were no votes left to be mined for the bitch.

Listening to Trump after the election, I think he is going to make a damn good president. Maybe one of the best. A lot of people including myself underestimated him and his ability to connect with the average American especially the working class. With his nomination of Jeff Sessions as AG he's off to a great start with his cabinet appointments. His list of potential Supreme Court justices couldn't be any better. That is thee most important thing.

A lot of credit for his success has to go to Kellyanne Conway for running a great campaign and steering him in the right direction. She's been a rock solid Conservative for as long as I can remember.

I too am happy as a pig in shit that he won. It's a tremendous burden lifted of of our shoulders at least for the time being. The fight to save our Constitutional Republic will never be over. As they say: "The pendulum always swings back". 2018 looks to be a good year for the Republicans in the senate. I think there's something like 25 Democrat seats up for grabs? A lot of which are in "RED" states. However anything can happen between now and then.


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> Yes sir on that quote,,,BTW, Your old stomping grounds in Syracuse is getting pounded with SNOW
> 
> Winter storm in CNY: Show us how much snow you got (photos) | syracuse.com


Talked to my sister this morning. She has 2 feet on the yard. Had to snowblow the driveway three times already since Monday morning. That's why I left town, sick of that BS for about 6 months out of every 12


----------



## pic

They (media) kept the USA map Displayed to show the RED n BLUE favored political party of the states and the particular portions of each state that favored red n blue support within each state and it's territory...

To be totally honest TRUMP's map of the USA in RED had better coverage then VERIZON's cell phone coverage map..
:smt033


----------



## SouthernBoy

RK3369 said:


> Talked to my sister this morning. She has 2 feet on the yard. Had to snowblow the driveway three times already since Monday morning. That's why I left town, sick of that BS for about 6 months out of every 12


If I never saw snow again, with its accompanying cold, I wouldn't miss it. I can look at pictures but the real thing is NOT something I want or like in my life. Unfortunately we do get snow here and on occasion, quite a lot of it... for us. Someday... someday, I am going to migrate much further south, as in coastal South Carolina. Love it down there.


----------



## Goldwing

goldwing said:


> I haven't been posting here much for a while now. I have other things demanding my attention.
> 
> For those who are ready to throw in the towel and let the "Pantsuit" take over in January, you deserve what you predict.
> 
> For those who still believe that this election is a foregone conclusion, I beg to differ.
> 
> I predict that there is a large load of Arkansas Broadbeam SHIT hitting the fan in the very near future.
> 
> GW


I suspected the outcome in August. I rejoice every time i see Trump doing the right things to make ours a great nation again. I can not see the future obviously, but I am quite optimistic about it nonetheless.

GW


----------



## RK3369

SouthernBoy said:


> If I never saw snow again, with its accompanying cold, I wouldn't miss it. I can look at pictures but the real thing is NOT something I want or like in my life. Unfortunately we do get snow here and on occasion, quite a lot of it... for us. Someday... someday, I am going to migrate much further south, as in coastal South Carolina. Love it down there.


Come on down. Lots of places for sale here because people can't get mortgage,financing. If you want to rent forget it, everybody is stuck renting. You can't do open carry here, but you could learn to live with concealed. Actually it's pretty widely accepted. I know that sometimes wearing certain shorts or dress pants, my pocket carry prints, but doesn't seem to bother anybody and doesn't bother me either. Most places here are pretty gun friendly if you keep it concealed. Probably many of the same places you can't carry are the same here. Govt offices, schools, law enforcement facilities, federal property, hospitals, doctors offices, and places that post legal no carry signs. Pretty much everywhere else is fine.


----------

